# Hullo - last minute newbie!



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, all. I'm Neil, mariesnowgoose's other half. Just joined before £20 deadline because I'm stingy and might even win myself that iPad!  Enjoyed the meet at Druridge and, because the weather's looking up, I might pop over to Druridge this weekend - won't be able to resist seeing whether the campsite has begun its 'healing process' after all our shenanigans.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

Good for you Neil, Welcome to the site


----------



## Admin (Aug 31, 2012)

NeilyG said:


> Hi, all. I'm Neil, mariesnowgoose's other half. Just joined before £20 deadline because I'm stingy and might even win myself that iPad!  Enjoyed the meet at Druridge and, because the weather's looking up, I might pop over to Druridge this weekend - won't be able to resist seeing whether the campsite has begun its 'healing process' after all our shenanigans.




Nice to see you here Neil as it was nice to meet you in person.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome.
I look forward to meeting you sometime.


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 31, 2012)

welcome neil so marie was right when she said you where tight only jesting


----------



## herbenny (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome neil to the site :king:


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*Thanks for welcome*

One or two familiar faces from Druridge meet - others I'll look forward to meeting in the future. Weather's been freezing the last few days, now suddenly warm again - think the boffins now call it global 'wierding' rather than global 'warming'.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*Html5*



Phil said:


> Nice to see you here Neil as it was nice to meet you in person.



Phil, you'll be pleased to hear I got the Head First HTML5 website programming book - looks easy peasy :dance:.  Thanks for being the 'main man' at our first meet.


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*New POI's?*



Phil said:


> Nice to see you here Neil as it was nice to meet you in person.



Thought I should mention that we often stay overnight at amble uk - Google Maps just up from Druridge Bay. There is now a sign there saying 'No overnight stays' but its largely ignored.
We have also stayed in the layby at bamburgh uk - Google Maps by Budle Bay, a nature reserve just north of Bamburgh and just south of Holy Island - we spent one night there in September with no one bothering us, except lots of water birds! 
Neither of these seem to be on your POI list - might be a good reason for this, but thought it worth letting you know.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn! These O.H.'s, OH. You can't get away from them no matter how hard you try 

He is tight, OH. As the proverbial duck's ****  :lol-053:


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*Listen, duckie*



mariesnowgoose said:


> Damn! These O.H.'s, OH. You can't get away from them no matter how hard you try
> 
> He is tight, OH. As the proverbial duck's ****  :lol-053:



Listen, duckie - who bought our camper in the first place? Will be continuing this discussion in person when I get downstairs...


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

"there may be trouble ahead....."


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll "face the music and dance" Rob :lol-053: 
The bugha had to be dragged kicking and screaming to get it in t' first place! 
Now you can't get him away from it..:lol-049:


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*Yeah?*



mariesnowgoose said:


> I'll "face the music and dance" Rob :lol-053:
> The bugha had to be dragged kicking and screaming to get it in t' first place!
> Now you can't get him away from it..:lol-049:



Robmac may like your post but I frankly do not. Twas all my idea to get the camper - check with my solicitors. Glad I'm going off in camper on my own this weekend.:wave::shag::dnd:


----------



## maingate (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome Neil.

You should be given a medal as big as a frying pan for what you have to put up with.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 31, 2012)

NeilyG said:


> Thought I should mention that we often stay overnight at amble uk - Google Maps just up from Druridge Bay. There is now a sign there saying 'No overnight stays' but its largely ignored.
> We have also stayed in the layby at bamburgh uk - Google Maps by Budle Bay, a nature reserve just north of Bamburgh and just south of Holy Island - we spent one night there in September with no one bothering us, except lots of water birds!
> Neither of these seem to be on your POI list - might be a good reason for this, but thought it worth letting you know.



The first place you mention used to be listed, but Northumberland CC have now decided to come down hard on wild camping at places like this. So the spot was removed ...

The second place has been added to the POIs recently, and will be in the next release which will hopefully be available tomorrow.

Regards

Chris


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

*POI's?*



Canalsman said:


> The first place you mention used to be listed, but Northumberland CC have now decided to come down hard on wild camping at places like this. So the spot was removed ...
> 
> The second place has been added to the POIs recently, and will be in the next release which will hopefully be available tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Have spent a couple of weekends at the Druridge spot in the last two months, along with other campers, with no problem. Am going again this weekend - will let you know if I come to blows with any officials.


----------



## lotty (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Neil and welcome to the site :welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Neil G  and welcome to the site. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## NeilyG (Aug 31, 2012)

lotty said:


> Hi Neil and welcome to the site :welcome:



Hello Lotty - quite the 'healthiest' looking fish'n'chip shop owner I have seen in a while, if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 31, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

